# A gift for my wife Denise on her 65th birthday.



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

This table is maple and I made it as her bedside table.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bryan...
your skill set is pretty impressive.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Bryan...
> your skill set is pretty impressive.


I'll say


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a really nice table Bryan. The glueup of the top is very well matched. Did you sand or scrape that top?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very kind words, thank you.

Tom, for my Christmas project this year as well as for this table I finally got a card scraper and used it here as well as sanding.
I also bought a Verista card scraper burnisher but haven't figured out just yet how to get it to work. I ended up using the rod burnishing method to get a bur.
I'll bet that Verista figured out eventually.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Bryan.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is VERY, VERY nice.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

You get 5 stars and my seal of approval LOL.

Gifts made from the heart are always the best and your craftsmanship is right on. I'm sure she must enjoy it. 
Happy Birthday Denise.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow very nice


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bryan, This video may help you sharpen your card scraper.
https://www.finewoodworking.com/2012/10/24/how-to-sharpen-a-card-scraper

And for curved edge card scrapers...





And for goose neck scrapers...
https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/how-to-sharpen-a-gooseneck-scraper/


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I found a Veritas card sharpener (burnisher) that does a perfect curl in a few passes. Pix. You can dial in the precise angle you want. $35 from Lee Valley. Increased my use of scrapers because it's so easy to use. https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/sharpening/32633-veritas-variable-burnisher


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Tom, Does this tool burnish only? And will it burnish a curved scraper... for instance, scraping the butt profile into a chair seat? Or is this for rectangle scrapers only?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Bryan...well executed...great attention to detail...


----------



## lebowski (Jan 13, 2020)

Very nice table. My wife ordered something similar from Home Goods for our family room. 
Does anyone use a biscuit joiner for these kinds of projects?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

You must have spent a good amount of time planning that top and shelf - they look super. Excellent result.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Agree with other comments wholehearted.James.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

You are obviously a natural born woodworker. Excellent work.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the great job you did, Bryan, The simple lines and proportions match to a tee. Scrapers add that little extra to the finished project. The top looks great.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok, Bryan...now for the all-important question...

*DID YOU GET YOUR WIFE'S PERMISSION TO POST HER AGE...?!?!?!*

I gotta believe you are in "deep, dark, doo-doo-caca"


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

No, no I didn’t. I didn’t mention it so I should be ok.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great, Bryan. Although the top is quite heavy, it looks dainty on its tapered legs... very nice.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Nicely proportioned! I really like it.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

That is one sweet table Bryan. Nice work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Besides the beautiful table and the its deserved intentions for your wife, I just gotta say - you don't like you're in your sixties! Keep up the good work!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bstrom said:


> Besides the beautiful table and the its deserved intentions for your wife, I just gotta say - you don't like you're in your sixties! Keep up the good work!


My thought as well. Did she rob the cradle, or is there a portrait in the back of the garage that's ageing instead? :grin:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

You told your wife's age? That is an elegant table! My complements.

Bumper sticker- 40 is not old if you are a tree.


----------



## Blancober (Apr 9, 2021)

Wow, it's so cute and romantic. You have golden hands. But to be honest, I don't really like to do something with my own hands and usually give flowers and sweets according to the classics. But I always do it originally. This is especially true for flowers. I noticed a very good taste in bouquets, and I'm very good at collecting bouquets. My favorite online store Bloom and Wild 25% Off Special Discount Code always agrees to collect bouquets for me according to my taste. My girlfriend and I are always delighted. At the expense of sweets, everything is simple. My girlfriend loves cherry pralines from Ferrero Roshen.


----------

